# Test



## alamocdc (Dec 16, 2007)

Didn't have much to do yesterday and I've been needing to test my new photo tent so I decided to turn a test subject. I've tried a number of settings, etc. and so far this is the best I've taken. It's a purple/blue acrylic from AS (Number AA-26, I think). What say the experts? Not specifically for purposes of showing in a forum, but for my web site for sales. Which would work best and what do I need to do different/better? I'm about at the limit of my photographic abilities w/o spending more money and that is not an option.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 16, 2007)

Not that I am an expert, but it looks almost like your camera is focusing more on the wood than the pen. Seems parts of the pen are blurry. Nice pen by the way. Like the color.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep... the camera is focusing on the wood, not the pen. 

I sharpened the pic up a bit... see if you can tell the difference... sometimes it helps to see a comparison eh... []


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 16, 2007)

It is still too fuzzy. You need to broaden the perspective a bit by raising the f stop and slowing down the shutter speed. I usually shoot at f16 or f19 and a slow shutter speed. You do need a tripod for this.

I like the pen, which kit is that?

BTW, you might show the clip a bit. Customers will want to see it.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks, I'll look into the suggestions. My autofocus is supposed to focus on whatever is in the "target" box. In this case the CB was, so the focus "should" be the pen. Apparently this needs work. But I noticed something in the manual about "locking" the focus, so I'll give that a go.

Steve, I'm using a tripod so changing the f-stop shouldn't be a problem either. I just have to remember how to do it.[:I]


----------

